# Ponder the Unthinkable (pt32) "Blackout" BBC4 2013 Movie Review



## Winston (Feb 18, 2017)

As a supplement / addition to my review of "American Blackout" (2014), I decided to watch and review the earlier British movie.  Many of the mistakes that we can learn from in this drama are the same, but there are some differences worth noting and exploring.

The movie can be seen from this link.  Spoilers follow.  You have been warned.
[video=youtube_share;T_RVhHPOLqk]https://youtu.be/T_RVhHPOLqk[/video]

It has been said the The U.S. and England are two countries separated by a common language.  It was difficult watching over an hour of dialogue that could have used subtitles.  The documentary often mentioned locales that I think most Americans have no point of reference to.  The terms like "petrol" were easy enough to translate.  It wasn't exactly like watching a documentary about survival in Kazakhstan, but it did feel like it at times. 

The main difference in the two movies is our disparate cultures.  Despite our many similarities, we have distinct cultural traits.  These differences are on full display during the BBC "Blackout".  The dissimilar dialects and places are really nothing worth noting in a survival context.  But the individual and group cultural mentalities / philosophies are as important as food and water.  This documentary paints a Britain not only as vulnerable, but lacking the ability to take care of itself.  Individually or politically.   

The docudrama begins with Andy, and his "Self Sufficiency in The City" webcast.  Andy is a perfect example of a little knowledge being a dangerous thing.  After the power goes out, Andy has a steep learning curve.  He is not a quick learner.  To be fair, Andy (like most city dwellers) is pretty screwed from the get-go.  No man is an island, and if anyone around you knows that you have supplies, you are now their "lifeboat".   Like most Britons, Andy is unarmed and unable to defend himself or his family even if a small mob comes calling.  Andy's "prepping" is appreciated by his thuggish, lazy neighbors that couldn't be bothered to take care of themselves.  

The two Yobs from Southport are just fun to watch.  They are also the poster children for a national policy of mandatory incarceration for 20 to 30 year old males.  They are not at all bad guys, but they are as dumb as the day is long.  That makes them dangerous not only to themselves, but to anyone within their blast radius.  As these drunk morons make their way home, they steal and destroy not out of malice, but because of ignorance.  You may fear the armed gangs on the loose during an emergency.  Just don't forget about guys like this.

The journey of the mum on her way to Sheffield with her daughter is terrifying.  We already know that petrol (aka fuel) will be hard to find, but this mother is determined to go rescue her diabetic nan.  But who is going to rescue her and her daughter?  We know that she won't be using her Ruger .380 in her purse, because she doesn't have a concealed carry permit.  Y'know, 'cause those don't exist in the world where she lives (personal handguns or permits to use them).  So, when she inevitably runs out of gas, and the two have to hoof-it, some creep with an ankle bracelet picks them up.  It all ends up well, with nan in Sheffield being just fine.  The writer of Blackout makes it clear that it could have easily turned out much worse for them.  And, in reality, would have been worse.

Carl and his sister get in a very bad accident due to the lack of traffic controls.  Carl is in a coma and dependent on a respirator, run off of the hospital generator.  His sister tries to look after him, but of course, the hospital's resources are stretched-thin.  Emergency services personnel can't get to work because there is no available petrol, and the roads are blocked regardless.  This means that the petrol delivery for the hospital's generator is delayed.  Within a couple of days, the fuel runs out.  The hospital staff switches to battery packs.  They deem Carl as brain dead, and take his respirator power for others that can be saved.  His sister screams and cries, but to no avail.  Tough choices need to be made.  Let's hear it for socialized medicine.  
　

The point to ponder is about making tough personal choices.  And making those choices way before an emergency strikes.  First, let's look at the lessons from "Blackout".

Food, water and fuel stop flowing after the power goes out.  Not all at once, and not in any particular order.  But within a few days, existing stockpiles (in stores and gas stations) will be exhausted.  What is available will only be sold for cash.  Cash will not be available because the cash machines (ATMs) need power.  
The solution is simple and obvious.  Store a couple of gallons of gasoline. Store enough food and water for a few weeks.  And have some emergency cash.  

The roads will be dangerous.  This is due to a lack of automated traffic controls or even available police and fire personnel.  Also, "the crazies" will be out, looking for some anarchy-style fun.
DO NOT go out, unless it is a real emergency.  You're safer at home. If you do need to go out, bring your emergency fuel.  And a weapon.

Whatever "prepping" you do, keep it on the down-low.  You can't take care of all of your neighborhood, but those that aren't ready don't care.  People justify their bad behavior (like shoplifting) saying "...well, they have a lot of money.  They won't miss a trinket or two."  The same mentality enables folks to take your stuff.  They just want "a little".  After all, you "hoarded" all that food.  The emergency may last a week.  It may last a month.  It's not fair that some starve.  But it's better than everyone dying.  And be ready to defend your family.  

If there are vulnerable members of your family, and they need special attention, make those plans now.  Once an emergency erupts, it's a lousy time to start planning.  And the resources you need to take care of them will not be available.

The least vulnerable will be the government itself.  The bureaucrats will make sure that the government gets first crack at all available resources.  Stuff may eventually "trickle-down" to you, but don't bet your life on it.  Literally.   


This movie depicted a moderate-intensity SHTF scenario.  A 'grid hack' would be repairable within a few weeks.  Now, had this been an EMP (ElectroMagnetic Pulse), the time frame would be more like a couple of years to recover.  So, look on the bright side... You can survive an event like this.  In an EMP attack, likely estimates are a first-year mortality rate of 90%. 

Worth noting are two major problems facing England in any SHTF scenario.  The first is population density.  If an event lasts more than a few weeks, you'll need to start growing food.  The average American lives on a much larger parcel that the average Brit.  And good fences make for good neighbors. Living on top of one another causes friction.  That friction is tenfold in a major emergency.  Which leads to the second problem:  Home defence.  The average Brit does not own a firearm.  In Blackout, Andy is beaten and robbed by his neighbors while his wife and kids watch.  Don't be an Andy.  

Arm yourself.  Maybe your neighbors are all Trappist Monks sworn to non-violence.  For the rest of us, it just makes sense to be able to protect yourself.     

From a cinematic standpoint, the movie is mediocre at best.  It's value rests in the issues that it brings forward.  People like me see the need to explore the issues this docudrama presents, while statist-minded folks hate and dismiss even a cursory glance.  If you worship at the altar that "Government Will Take Care of Me", a movie like Blackout will scare the poop out of you.  And it should scare you.  

The big question is, will you live with that fear hanging over your head?  
Or will you do something about it?


----------



## Smith (Apr 17, 2017)

This was really well written. Easy to read and entertaining, not to mention full of good and digestible information on surviving a black-out.

I don't have all the time in the world, although sometimes I wish I did (but "be careful what you wish for" and all that). It's hard finding time for reading and writing; soon I'll be adding part-time work and school to the mix. Then you need some hours here and there to spend with your family or friends. I spend too much time looking at newsfeeds--

You get the picture. What I'm saying is that I'm glad there are individuals like you who *want* and *can* make the time to watch these sorts of documentaries. To research the topic of survival in a wide array of worst case scenarios. And as I've gotten to know you, it really seems like it comes from the heart in your case. You want to help people, and become frustrated when your words go unheeded. Been there, done that.

So when I can read a 10-15 minute piece, that covers the entire hour-and-ten-minute video that I definitely did not have time for (nor - admittedly - the desire to watch), it's truly a miracle.

Do you have more of these reviews or articles, Winston? I'd love to read them.

Cheers,

-Kyle

EDIT: Whoops, I just noticed that the title says this is the 32nd part of a series. So I _will_ be sure to give the others a read here and there.


----------

